# Waiting Time



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

Are they still paying waiting time for slow orders at the restaurant? They say the fare includes estimated waiting time. What if they're estimate is wrong?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Cvi said:


> Are they still paying waiting time for slow orders at the restaurant? They say the fare includes estimated waiting time. What if they're estimate is wrong?


You must be kidding… they don’t even pay distance appropriately, why would they pay wait time?!?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

food delivery is dead and gone . Last night holy crap. FRIDAY 
DD i refused 43 orders in a row .nothing worth taking .3 or 4 dollars . Or liquir delivery for 9 bucks 17 miles bs . Gh i refused 7 to accept one . Then i said screw this im going home to play video games .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> food delivery is dead and gone . Last night holy crap. FRIDAY
> DD i refused 43 orders in a row .nothing worth taking .3 or 4 dollars . Or liquir delivery for 9 bucks 17 miles bs . Gh i refused 7 to accept one . Then i said screw this im going home to play video games .


Looks a lot like my shifts. All day, any day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

How do you make money doing this?

In anticipation of the answer, my next question is: Why do you do it?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> How do you make money doing this?
> 
> In anticipation of the answer, my next question is: Why do you do it?


Who, me? That’s easy.

I’ve been wearing bras, pantyhose, heels, silk and wool suits, full make-up and hair and stuck in an office with windows that never open my entire life, since I was 17.

I rest my case.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who, me? That’s easy.
> 
> I’ve been wearing bras, pantyhose, heels, silk and wool suits, full make-up and hair and stuck in an office with windows that never open my entire life, since I was 17.
> 
> I rest my case.


So, you DON'T make money.
You are retired, and have a pretend job.

It's better than sitting in a bar all day like the retired do in my town.
Good for you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Even 2 or 3 good runs a day is worth turning down 200 orders at fast food places.

Regular jobs suck too, not just gig jobs. 

$15 an hour or whatever they think is a good starting wage now is like $400 a week after taxes. 

How is that worth it, to give up your freedom knowing you still can't pay your bills?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> food delivery is dead and gone . Last night holy crap. FRIDAY
> DD i refused 43 orders in a row .nothing worth taking .3 or 4 dollars . Or liquir delivery for 9 bucks 17 miles bs . Gh i refused 7 to accept one . Then i said screw this im going home to play video games .


I agree. I average 2-3 deliveries a week because the rest of the orders are BS $3-$8 crap. If its less than $10, not worth it, and of course the total distance must be reasonable. Not to mention, EVERY 'effin restaurant will make you wait due to staff shortages and/or customer volume. Truly, gig food delivery is for idiots now!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Not to mention, EVERY 'effin restaurant will make you wait due to staff shortages


I applied to 4 FF joints (Pizza Hut, Wendys, McD and BoJangles) and didn't get hired for a single one. Once thye learned that I was not going to work 'on call' (ie I told them I can only work evenings and weekends) not a single one called back / hired.

UPS advertised for a 5pm start, but at orientation said 'well, many days you may need to start a 4pm'. I don't get home from school until 4:15 that's what I applied for a job that starts at 5pm, not 4pm.

Its complete BS that there are no workers... the employers simply want on call bodies and if you cannot work whatever schedule they need, you are not hired.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

There are very few restaurants that make me wait. I just tend to not go there unless the order is REALLY worth it. There’s not many - three off the top of my head. The rest are usually a minute or two waiting, if at all.

But *do* tell me - what’s the rush if good offers are so rare? You’re only missing crap, right? On the (very rare) occasion I was waiting on a good order, I sat for likely an hour declining crappy ones. I’ll wait.

Is it FOMO? I have that, too; but somehow itdoesn’t apply to deliveries. Within reason - I’ll wait.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Within reason - I’ll wait.


Same here. All depends on how busy rides are. Remember, you only deliver.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> How do you make money doing this?
> 
> In anticipation of the answer, my next question is: Why do you do it?





Ms. Mercenary said:


> There are very few restaurants that make me wait. I just tend to not go there unless the order is REALLY worth it. There’s not many - three off the top of my head. The rest are usually a minute or two waiting, if at all.
> 
> But *do* tell me - what’s the rush if good offers are so rare? You’re only missing crap, right? On the (very rare) occasion I was waiting on a good order, I sat for likely an hour declining crappy ones. I’ll wait.
> 
> Is it FOMO? I have that, too; but somehow itdoesn’t apply to deliveries. Within reason - I’ll wait.


idiots will always find excuse to blame everything else but themselfs


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Did someone just call me an idiot? Uh-Oh. Someone’s in trouble. 😁


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who, me? That’s easy.
> 
> I’ve been wearing bras, pantyhose, heels, silk and wool suits, full make-up and hair and stuck in an office with windows that never open my entire life, since I was 17.
> 
> I rest my case.


So your problem was that you had to wear a bra?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> So your problem was that you had to wear a bra?


I'm guessing it was the panty hose, and heels ... I'd object to that crap too.










Goes well with the 'man spread' though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> So your problem was that you had to wear a bra?


YOU try it. 👹

For 18 hours a day. I dare you. Do it for a week. THEN talk to me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

guano said:


> idiots will always find excuse to blame everything else but themselfs


Such as yourself?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Such as yourself?


I dunno about you, but I think it is ALL Guido's fault.
Oh, and Bush.
And Trump.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno about you, but I think it is ALL Guido's fault.
> Oh, and Bush.
> And Trump.


Not my fault, nor that of Bush or Trump. It is all unequivocally, your fault. 😡


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I'm guessing it was the panty hose, and heels ... I'd object to that crap too.
> 
> View attachment 630124
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> YOU try it. 👹
> 
> For 18 hours a day. I dare you. Do it for a week. THEN talk to me.


I surrender. No contest!
Hey @Seamus, @Ms. Mercenary wants to see you in bra, pantyhose, and high heels!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Show us the pics and we will be the judge. Don't worry, we're objective.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I surrender. No contest!
> Hey @Seamus, @Ms. Mercenary wants to see you in bra, pantyhose, and high heels!


I CERTAINLY _DO NOT!!! _And not just @Seamus. I have a different, non-modern aesthetic.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i had the longest wait of my life tonight. taco bell drive-thu, big ass line when i got there and was gonna cancel, but i already had two cancels today. one was a legit cancel, i accepted an addon pickup that was from a pet store which i promised i wouldnt do again after heaving several heavy ass bags of dog chow. the second was a cancel bc restaurant didnt get order/couldn't make it happen (chilis) 

so i said what the hell, i'll just chill and deal with the what looks like a 15-20 minute drive thu line. after i dropped off the two orders which took a total of around 10 minutes, both were pretty close, i saw that i had accepted the pickup at a bit after 10 and was finished being delivered at 11:30. i spent 1:10 in that line, never seen anything like it. but as you get closer you feel less inclined to cancel, plus each order (double order) was 13-15 bucks and close by. it was bc the guys wanted to clean up before handling the customers, you could see them wiping down the tables even though the inside had been closed since 8 or 9. i bet the people at the end of the line were told "we're closed" at midnight about a half hour after i left, not sure those workers made it out alive.

imagine wanting that disgusting food so bad you will wait in a drivethru for an hour to get it


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Definitely not. They put a big curb at taco bell here with those plastic barriers and bushes and stuff so that you can't leave. I run right over all of it. I just don't have the plastic covers underneath the vehicle anymore.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> YOU try it. 👹
> 
> For 18 hours a day. I dare you. Do it for a week. THEN talk to me.


come over i try on your bra...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

guano said:


> come over i try on your bra...





Spoiler: You know this just needs to be said… no way to avoid it…



It takes a big man to fill my bra. And I mean *BIG!!! 😂*


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Spoiler: You know this just needs to be said… no way to avoid it…
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a big man to fill my bra. And I mean *BIG!!! 😂*


Did you ever work at Hooters?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> How do you make money doing this?
> 
> In anticipation of the answer, my next question is: Why do you do it?


There are markets that are still pretty good and it’s possible to make $25 to $35 per hour part time working the dinner rush and nights if you know what your doing. However, even in a good market the UE drivers are making complete garbage. I seriously don’t know why anyone does UE anymore. I deleted the app off my phone over a year ago.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> YOU try it. 👹
> 
> For 18 hours a day. I dare you. Do it for a week. THEN talk to me.


You’re assuming he doesn’t already!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I surrender. No contest!
> Hey @Seamus, @Ms. Mercenary wants to see you in bra, pantyhose, and high heels!


I guess I should post the picture of the Halloween party where I dressed up as a cheerleader?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There are markets that are still pretty good and it’s possible to make $25 to $35 per hour part time working the dinner rush and nights if you know what your doing. However, even in a good market the UE drivers are making complete garbage. I seriously don’t know why anyone does UE anymore. I deleted the app off my phone over a year ago.


So just DD and grubhub? Nothing else?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So just DD and grubhub? Nothing else?


Right now yes, running both at the same time. I still have Instacart but haven’t done one in a long time. All of these run hot and cold, right now IC is garbage. It’s harder to make decent money than it used to be but I keep adapting strategy. When the day comes that I can’t milk the cow anymore I’m done. It’s only supplemental income for me and I have other things going on as well as my corporate primary job.

In the last 4 years i’ve grossed approximately $114,000 part time doing Uber, Lyft, UE, PM, DD, GH, and IC. That’s paid a lot of my kids College Tuition bills! When the end comes and it’s not worthwhile anymore i’ll Hang it up and it’s been a good run.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Instacart only managed when everything was shut down. And I don't know how you did it when the stores were out of everything.

I signed up for instacart a few years ago, never saw any open blocks ever, and threw the card in the trash. Then the covid hit of course but that's like the timing of everything else in my life that is always right on cue.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Instacart only managed when everything was shut down. And I don't know how you did it when the stores were out of everything.
> 
> I signed up for instacart a few years ago, never saw any open blocks ever, and threw the card in the trash. Then the covid hit of course but that's like the timing of everything else in my life that is always right on cue.


Exactly, timing is everything. IC sucks and I don’t like doing it so I rarely did. Then Covid19 hit and there was a short window where it was golden. Same with Uber and Lyft. In 2017 it became legal in NY and was a constant multiplier surge from 2017 to 2019. I was doing XL rates at 2.5x to 5.0x multiplier surges. You could make $350+ in 8 hours on Friday and Saturday night doing the drunk shift, 8p.m. To 4a.m.. In September of 2019 they eliminated the multiplier surge and the money dropped by 2/3. That was the last pax I ever drove.

Same with UE, every night was surge multipliers and the money was really good. Then UE took a nosedive when the surges stopped. Since Uber went Public driver payouts have plunged. 

With any of these Gigs, you have to catch the wave and ride it. It eventually dries up and you have to catch the next wave doing something else. Right now I don’t see another wave to catch with gigs. It’s all strategy now.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

$350 would have been a low number for XL here. Fridays and Saturdays would be $400+, I've doubled those numbers a few times and know people that have verifiably tripled that on holidays.

Of course that was ruined awhile back with saturation. Also makes it very hard to go back to a regular job. I feel like a stripper who gained weight and got old.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I feel like a stripper who gained weight and got old.


This.

Exactly.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There are markets that are still pretty good and it’s possible to make $25 to $35 per hour part time working the dinner rush and nights if you know what your doing. However, even in a good market the UE drivers are making complete garbage. I seriously don’t know why anyone does UE anymore. I deleted the app off my phone over a year ago.


I can say this now cause theres no need to keep it under wraps anymore cause Its never coming back....

I had a good thing going w UE during the pandemic. I live 5 min from the airport. Uber removed the airport queue and as a result airport surge would spill over onto 95. The surge would routinley hit $20-$40 and it would stay that way off and on all day and all night. So Id shoot down 95, scoop up the surge w Uber Pet and eats on. Then Id usually get a ping before I got back off of 95 in Delco. I had some great days/nights doing that. I work from home so usually if the surge got high at lunch time Id go grab it real quick and do a $30-$45 quick delivery on my lunch break.

Then the surge vanished and I rarley do UE orders anymore. Ill flip it on to see if theres surge once in awhile but there usually isnt. I actually did get an $8 sticky on Saturday that turned into an $18 delivery after the dinner rush ended. But that was the first UE order Ive done in at least 2 months.


----------

